# Fitting 25s on a Trek Emonda SL8



## Bchan (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a trek emonda sl8 with Sram Red components. I wore out the 700x23 Bontragers and tried to replace them with 700x25 Continental Grand Prix 4000S2 tires. I am running the stock Bontrager Race clinchers. The front tire is dragging on the front brake caliper and won't spin freely. Is there any way I can adjust the front brake to get a little more clearance?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

My post assumes the rear is OK as you did not say it was not.

I run a 23 front 25 back on my Scott Addict. 85/87 lb air and I am 210.

Buy a new 23 GP4 and put it on the front and keep the other 25C for when you wear out the back 25 in 1500 miles, more if all goes well. 

Front will last for probably 3k educated guess...

BTW, I also run a normal tube rear and a Ultra-light front tube. The front tire and tube sorta compensate for the little heavier rear setup for my anal rotational mass computations...


----------



## Bchan (Feb 24, 2014)

The continental 25 fit just fine on the back. The front doesn't fit because the front brake isn't arched enough to clear the tire. I bought a bontrager R3 tire in 25 and it fits *barely* on the front. Looks like I will be running mismatched tires for a while.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

I have DA brakes, DA C35 rims and Conti 4000s11's on my SLR and have lots of room front and back. The brakes will be the deciding factor.


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't remember who... but another member on this forum had that exact problem with sram red brakes on the emonda frame. He switched to DA and problem was solved. The problem is clearance with the RED calipers.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

black20 said:


> Don't remember who... but another member on this forum had that exact problem with sram red brakes on the emonda frame. He switched to DA and problem was solved. The problem is clearance with the RED calipers.


Yep - see this thread, solution found in post #9.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

The clearance for tires was actually improved on the BR9000 as compared to the BR7900 which would have trouble with contact at the spring. The front and rear brakes are actually the same except for the bolt that holds them to the bike. So really the issue is the Emonda fork not providing enough clearance. There's unfortunately no adjustment that can be made here.

The BR9010 (direct mount brakes) are specifically designed to have a lot more clearance for bigger tires but they of course cannot be mounted to your Emonda since they require a direct (two-bolt) mounting on the frame/fork. I do find it odd that any bikes are coming with hit-or-miss clearance for 25s nowadays.

You can see here on the Emonda SL8 the brake sits much lower over the tire:









And now on this Domane 6.9, you can see it is mounted several mm higher over the tire:


----------

